# P320 carry. range issues



## gilesk5673

I picked up a p320 carry this week used. The owner says he only put 150 through it and that it ran flawlessly. Well I took it to the range today and have mixed feelings about it. It is VERY accurate and has a beautiful trigger. But out of 100 rounds of ammo, I had 11 failure to eject and one light primer strike. I'm hoping it is just an ammo issue (perfecta 115 grain) even though I have no problems running it in other guns. Have any of y'all had this issue?


----------



## high pockets

Sometimes those 115s don't run real well in a new pistol until it is well broken in with heavier ammunition.

No personal experience, just something I have seen written concerning several new handguns.


----------



## GCBHM

Not sure anyone will have a lot of experience with this pistol since it just hit the streets. I would put another 200 through it and see if it doesn't work itself out. If not, you may want to contact Sig for assistance.


----------



## EvilTwin

gilesk5673 said:


> I picked up a p320 carry this week used. The owner says he only put 150 through it and that it ran flawlessly. Well I took it to the range today and have mixed feelings about it. It is VERY accurate and has a beautiful trigger. But out of 100 rounds of ammo, I had 11 failure to eject and one light primer strike. I'm hoping it is just an ammo issue (perfecta 115 grain) even though I have no problems running it in other guns. Have any of y'all had this issue?


Many weapon ar ammo sensitive, some will eat anything... from my experience.
If possible , I would ask the pervious owner what ammo he used... if you can get that info, at least you know one that will work... there is a chance that he might have had problems...with only 150 rounds fired I'm wondering why he sold it.. I could run 150 though it in 2 days with ease.. many weapon today suggest you break them in with 300 to 500 rounds.. many weapons are not broken in at 150 rounds. Saturday I shot 100 rounds through my EDC. I usually shoot 50 rounds a week through it,, just to keep my edge at my age..


----------



## NickAcker23

gilesk5673 said:


> I picked up a p320 carry this week used. The owner says he only put 150 through it and that it ran flawlessly. Well I took it to the range today and have mixed feelings about it. It is VERY accurate and has a beautiful trigger. But out of 100 rounds of ammo, I had 11 failure to eject and one light primer strike. I'm hoping it is just an ammo issue (perfecta 115 grain) even though I have no problems running it in other guns. Have any of y'all had this issue?


I have a full sized P320 9mm and I have only put 50 rounds of perfecta through it as far as that ammo goes but it did not have a single hiccup. I am not an expert by any means but I would try a few different kinds of ammo in a range trip if I was having these problems and id bring another box of the stuff that's giving you trouble and if it happens with other brands to I would contact Sig.


----------



## denner

Used pistol, 11 failures to eject, light primer strike. There probably was a reason it was sold. I don't believe it's an ammo issue, but it's worth a try. I've heard very positive reviews about Perfecta ammo, it's manufactured by Fiocchi I believe. .


----------



## sigmeister

I own a P320 compact and have put 800 rounds through it with absolutely no issues. I usually shoot Federal 115 gr ammo.


----------



## slayer61

high pockets said:


> Sometimes those 115s don't run real well in a new pistol until it is well broken in with heavier ammunition.
> 
> No personal experience, just something I have seen written concerning several new handguns.


I found the above statement to be true regarding my first new sig, the SP2022 in 9mm. It struggled with the 115s at first, so I swapped to 124s for a couple hundred rounds, then back to 115 without any trouble since. Paul


----------



## Steve47

I tested mine, 10% fail with Russian ammo (all light primer strike). I just bougth Geco for next time, hopefully it's going to be better in my P320.


----------



## Spike12

Make sure the gun is clean. Make sure the magazines are clean. Make sure you're not limp wristing it. Try another brand and weight of ammo. Try a different magazine.

Those should all be checked before you start to wonder about the gun itself.


----------



## SatinSRT

My p320 40c had a few problems to feed at the range using fiocchi. The fed I had worked fine. I polished the feed ramp and haven't had any hiccups since. Might want to go through and make sure it's really clean. Good luck


----------



## win231

I have had similar experiences but I haven't had such issues since I stopped buying used guns. Frequently, someone will do some "home gunsmithing," mess up the gun, then sell it as "customized." Of course the seller will tell you "It's flawless;" much like a car seller will say "Runs great; it was only driven to the Bingo parlor by a little old lady."

Several years ago, I bought a used Sigarms P226 that fired 3/4 of the time. I sent it to Sig along with some fired cases that showed light firing pin hits (more like scratches on the primers). I also enclosed a letter, telling them to replace any altered or non OEM parts. Sig shipped the gun back to me without any repairs; they just smeared grease on it & tried to charge me $50.00 for a "professional cleaning." I disputed the charge, got a refund & sold the gun back to the store.

If you get a good used gun that hasn't been messed with, more power to you, but....not for me.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Try quality ammo like Federal 124 gr. Some 9mm 115 gr ammo has power issues and FTE as well. fwiw


----------



## Craigh

SatinSRT said:


> My p320 40c had a few problems to feed at the range using fiocchi. The fed I had worked fine. I polished the feed ramp and haven't had any hiccups since. Might want to go through and make sure it's really clean. Good luck


This is a two year old thread where the original poster hasn't been back since then, but it never hurts to revive old threads as long as you are just passing on general information on the subject, but I doubt they are here any longer. In a case like this, I'd probably just suggest a new thread if you want to talk about your P320C. By the end of 2116, it's been out now long enough to show to be a reliable handgun as most Sigs generally are.

A few months ago, I almost bought a P320 in 9mm to take over as my home defense gun after almost 35 years of using a 1911a for that purpose. Now that I'm over 65, I decided to go for lighter weight, more capacity, striker fired, etc. for my bedside gun. The Sig P320c in 9mm was my 2nd choice after comparing a lot of various firearms which included renting at least twice per gun. I ended up with the Walther PPQ 9mm with three 17 rnd magazines loaded with 124 grn Speer Gold Dots in the night stand. This won because it was the most comfortable grip for me and the sweetest trigger (out of the box) of any striker fired handgun I've ever shot, custom or not.

My backup kitchen gun is still a 45, but it's my old Browning Sig P220 DA/SA gun with only one extra 7 round magazine. Still, if I'm cut off from the bedroom, it will do. For me, a defensive firearm has to be flawless every time.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> I have had similar experiences but I haven't had such issues since I stopped buying used guns. Frequently, someone will do some "home gunsmithing," mess up the gun, then sell it as "customized." Of course the seller will tell you "It's flawless;" much like a car seller will say "Runs great; it was only driven to the Bingo parlor by a little old lady."
> 
> Several years ago, I bought a used Sigarms P226 that fired 3/4 of the time. I sent it to Sig along with some fired cases that showed light firing pin hits (more like scratches on the primers). I also enclosed a letter, telling them to replace any altered or non OEM parts. Sig shipped the gun back to me without any repairs; they just smeared grease on it & tried to charge me $50.00 for a "professional cleaning." I disputed the charge, got a refund & sold the gun back to the store.
> 
> If you get a good used gun that hasn't been messed with, more power to you, but....not for me.


There's nothing wrong with buying a used gun. A lot of people buy new guns and hardly ever use them. Just like when buying anything used you've got to know what to look for. I bought a used P227 it still had the original factory lubrication indicating to me that the gun had never been either fired or cleaned. If it had been fired it would have been dirty. If it had been fired and cleaned the factory lubrication would have been gone. There were also no marks on the breech face or barrel hood. There wasn't a single scratch or wear mark on the outside of the gun. I know this as I have bought brand new Sig's and know what they look like right out of the box.

For all intents and purposes it was a brand new gun. I ended up saving $200 over the cost of a new one. Whoever traded in this one was a fool as the dealer couldn't give him what he originally paid for it and since it was previously owned even though never fired the dealer couldn't sell it as a new gun.

I've bought both new and used guns and have yet to have an issue. There are many used guns that are desirable but are no longer available. But again you've got to know what to look for. One indicator is how does the overall appearance of the gun look? If the gun looks like it was used for something other than it's intended purpose such as a pry bar or a hammer or thrown around in a tool or tackle box, chances are that the previous owner didn't give a shit about it. Same if it looks like it hadn't been cleaned after decades of use. Obviously there are mechanical things to look for too. But the chances are that if a gun that appears to be well taken care of it will not have too many if any issues. Unless it is a gun that is known for having problems such as Taurus.


----------



## Craigh

desertman said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a used gun.


I have to agree, though I prefer a new gun, if I can save a lot and it's what I want, I don't mind buying used at all. Heck, I used to collect US Military light arms, the more war looking the better. If those aren't used, I'm not sure what is.

Moreover, look at the warranties offered by some companies. Some have gotten crazy good these days with lifetime of the product including worn out. Until recently when having to stop for legal reasons, one company included a lifetime theft or loss warranty along with a parts and labor for the lifetime of the product warranty. All you had to do is to provide the serial number, your receipt and a police report, and you received a new gun.

I think when they warrant the gun for the lifetime of the product, not the first owner only, they are making their used market safer to buy for people. I think this introduces more people to their brand and will help that company in the long haul. People can be very loyal to brands in our gun culture as we all know.


----------



## win231

desertman said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a used gun. A lot of people buy new guns and hardly ever use them. Just like when buying anything used you've got to know what to look for. I bought a used P227 it still had the original factory lubrication indicating to me that the gun had never been either fired or cleaned. If it had been fired it would have been dirty. If it had been fired and cleaned the factory lubrication would have been gone. There were also no marks on the breech face or barrel hood. There wasn't a single scratch or wear mark on the outside of the gun. I know this as I have bought brand new Sig's and know what they look like right out of the box.
> 
> For all intents and purposes it was a brand new gun. I ended up saving $200 over the cost of a new one. Whoever traded in this one was a fool as the dealer couldn't give him what he originally paid for it and since it was previously owned even though never fired the dealer couldn't sell it as a new gun.
> 
> I've bought both new and used guns and have yet to have an issue. There are many used guns that are desirable but are no longer available. But again you've got to know what to look for. One indicator is how does the overall appearance of the gun look? If the gun looks like it was used for something other than it's intended purpose such as a pry bar or a hammer or thrown around in a tool or tackle box, chances are that the previous owner didn't give a shit about it. Same if it looks like it hadn't been cleaned after decades of use. Obviously there are mechanical things to look for too. But the chances are that if a gun that appears to be well taken care of it will not have too many if any issues. Unless it is a gun that is known for having problems such as Taurus.


You are correct....that's why I posted "If you get a good used gun that hasn't been messed with." The problem is, when buying a used gun, you would be unlikely to detail strip it & inspect each part for modification/polishing/tinkering. There would be no way to know if the gun works until you fire it - & that usually means buying it first. The P226 I purchased had NO marks on it, inside or out & appeared to have never been fired, but the previous owner considered himself a gunsmith & screwed it up internally. The only way I would have known it was tinkered with would be to punch out the breech block pin & remove the breech block & examine the firing mechanism - not something the salesman would allow. It is surprising how many times I read on forums about suggesting detail stripping a revolver or auto pistol & polishing & smoothing this or that. Some parts are surface hardened & a non gunsmith can remove the surface-hardened material, exposing the softer metal, which leads to rapid wear.
A used gun (like a used car) can look great on the outside where modifications won't be visible.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> You are correct....that's why I posted "If you get a good used gun that hasn't been messed with." *The problem is, when buying a used gun, you would be unlikely to detail strip it & inspect each part for modification/polishing/tinkering.* There would be no way to know if the gun works until you fire it - & that usually means buying it first. The P226 I purchased had NO marks on it, inside or out & appeared to have never been fired, but the previous owner considered himself a gunsmith & screwed it up internally. The only way I would have known it was tinkered with would be to punch out the breech block pin & remove the breech block & examine the firing mechanism - not something the salesman would allow. It is surprising how many times I read on forums about suggesting detail stripping a revolver or auto pistol & polishing & smoothing this or that. Some parts are surface hardened & a non gunsmith can remove the surface-hardened material, exposing the softer metal, which leads to rapid wear.
> A used gun (like a used car) can look great on the outside where modifications won't be visible.


You're gonna' have that problem when buying anything used. When buying a used car it's unlikely that you'll be able to take the engine, transmission or differential apart either. However there are plenty of good used guns out there on the market. Unfortunately you got one that someone had screwed around with? Without seeing what the previous owner did and not knowing what you paid for the gun, I'd have no way of knowing whether you got a good deal or not? If it only required a few parts or a good thorough cleaning to make it right and the price was right the gun was probably worth it.

You said it had light firing pin hits? That would indicate to me that the firing pin channel was all full of crud or something wrong with the firing pin block that was preventing the firing pin from reaching it's full travel and or slowing down it's momentum. It could also be a weak hammer spring? At any rate depending on how skilled you are at working on firearms. I would have tried to find and fix the problem first before sending it back to the manufacturer. Obviously they could not find anything seriously wrong otherwise they would have fixed it and charged you accordingly. They are in business to make money and this was not a warrantee related issue as you were not the original purchaser. The $50 they charged you is very reasonable considering that they more than likely completely dis-assembled the pistol and re-lubricated it for you. To do otherwise could open them up to all types of liability issues and or litigation if something went wrong. Especially if it resulted in death or serious bodily injury. Not only that they could have made even more money on parts if they were needed.

With every used gun that I have ever bought I have always taken them apart first and checked them out before making any attempt to fire it. True, I had to do this after I bought it, but if I found anything seriously wrong with it I would have brought the gun back to the dealer either for a refund or for some type of restitution. If it was something minor I wouldn't even bother. Obviously this would depend on what the price was for the gun and whether it was sold "as is" or not. Most dealers, at least the one's that I've done business with would do everything they could to rectify the situation. It's only good business practice.


----------



## win231

desertman said:


> You're gonna' have that problem when buying anything used. When buying a used car it's unlikely that you'll be able to take the engine, transmission or differential apart either. However there are plenty of good used guns out there on the market. Unfortunately you got one that someone had screwed around with? Without seeing what the previous owner did and not knowing what you paid for the gun, I'd have no way of knowing whether you got a good deal or not? If it only required a few parts or a good thorough cleaning to make it right and the price was right the gun was probably worth it.
> 
> You said it had light firing pin hits? That would indicate to me that the firing pin channel was all full of crud or something wrong with the firing pin block that was preventing the firing pin from reaching it's full travel and or slowing down it's momentum. It could also be a weak hammer spring? At any rate depending on how skilled you are at working on firearms. I would have tried to find and fix the problem first before sending it back to the manufacturer. Obviously they could not find anything seriously wrong otherwise they would have fixed it and charged you accordingly. They are in business to make money and this was not a warrantee related issue as you were not the original purchaser. The $50 they charged you is very reasonable considering that they more than likely completely dis-assembled the pistol and re-lubricated it for you. To do otherwise could open them up to all types of liability issues and or litigation if something went wrong. Especially if it resulted in death or serious bodily injury. Not only that they could have made even more money on parts if they were needed.
> 
> With every used gun that I have ever bought I have always taken them apart first and checked them out before making any attempt to fire it. True, I had to do this after I bought it, but if I found anything seriously wrong with it I would have brought the gun back to the dealer either for a refund or for some type of restitution. If it was something minor I wouldn't even bother. Obviously this would depend on what the price was for the gun and whether it was sold "as is" or not. Most dealers, at least the one's that I've done business with would do everything they could to rectify the situation. It's only good business practice.


You may have missed the part of my post: _Sig shipped the gun back to me without any repairs; they just smeared grease on it & tried to charge me $50.00 for a "professional cleaning." _

I have no complaints about charging me....IF they repaired the gun. It still misfired after their "repair." And there's more to cleaning a gun than smearing grease all over it.


----------



## desertman

win231 said:


> You may have missed the part of my post: _Sig shipped the gun back to me without any repairs; they just smeared grease on it & tried to charge me $50.00 for a "professional cleaning." _
> 
> I have no complaints about charging me....IF they repaired the gun. It still misfired after their "repair." And there's more to cleaning a gun than smearing grease all over it.


Sorry and no offense intended. But I find it hard to believe for the reason's I've stated that a company like Sig would just "smear some grease" all over it and send it back to you without finding out and resolving the problem for you. Giving you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it was a disgruntled employee that handled your claim? I really don't know.


----------



## win231

desertman said:


> Sorry and no offense intended. But I find it hard to believe for the reason's I've stated that a company like Sig would just "smear some grease" all over it and send it back to you without finding out and resolving the problem for you. Giving you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe it was a disgruntled employee that handled your claim? I really don't know.


Possibly. It was several years ago & Sig's customer service has probably improved by now. They probably got rid of the guy. They sure rushed the refund to me in a hurry!


----------

